# mk4 vr6 swap



## kinter86 (Feb 2, 2010)

i have a 01 jetta 2.0 and want to swap out the 2.0 for a vr6, from what i have read, the swap should be easy and can be done in a weekend. i know that the nb guys are doing the vr6 swap and the motor in the nb and mine are the same. will the vr6 slide in without any prloblems and aside from the engine, trans, ecu, and wire harness, what would i need. I got the car jetta for 1200 and can get everything else for around 5-600 and can do the work myself.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (kinter86)*

click on the search button and search "MK4 VR6 swap" in the archives. 
it has tons of useful info. GL


----------



## kinter86 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (RedDevil)*

was not aware on how to search the arcives lol, thanks. I just searched them and am still unable to find a strait forward answer. everyone says to sell the car and buy a mk4 vr6. but I dont want to because I got a great deal and can get all the parts needed for cheap. I figured that I can spent around 1200 on the parts needed for the vr6, get the head spacer, and bolt a turbo up and make some decent power. So 1200 for the swap and 1200 for the car I can have a vr6 with balls for less than 3000. I know i need the motor, trans, ecu, wiring harness, but what else is needed. I have a dsm that im going to drive while i work on the jetta, I just need straight answers on how to do the swap.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (kinter86)*

Selling the car and getting MK4 VR6? Where is fun in that.


----------



## kinter86 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (RedDevil)*

no fun at all, i just read the write up by rs4-380 on jetta mk4 swaps, and if i read correctly, than it can be done with ease for the most part. Im excited, im done with dsm's.


----------



## kinter86 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (kinter86)*

another question, I searched and compaired suspension for the 2.0 and the vr6 but they did not match up. will this be a problem when i do the swap? I dont think so, but figues I would ask anyway.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (kinter86)*

Yes 2.0 and Vr6 have different brakes/spindles up front.
If you can might as well upgrade to VR6 stuff. but VR6 exles will mate with your old hubs.
Control arms are the same for both cars. VR6 has stiffer springs.
Both cars have different sway bars
If both cars are standard then it is very simple swap.
One thing you don't ask about is ECU & immobilizer. 
If the VR6 ECU uses IMMO-3 make sure to grab the cluster & keys with it to avoid headaches.




_Modified by RedDevil at 8:29 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## kinter86 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (RedDevil)*

i just read this
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html 
So do i have to to worry about this due to my vw going from a 2.0 to vr6, also when I go to have my car inspected the vin#'s wont match due to the swap, so would I have a hard time getting the vw inspected, not a huge deal b/c I know people that will pass it?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (kinter86)*

It all depends if it is immo-2 or immo-3.


----------



## kinter86 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: mk4 vr6 swap (RedDevil)*

the motor, trans, wireing harness, etc. is going to be from a 99-02 vr6.


----------

